# Utah or Colorado ?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

beehive said:


> Guys, need small help here ..
> 
> I'm a European, and I'm planning a riding trip to US this winter. I'd like to stay there for two months, or so. Have few friends in two locations. One is Park city in Utah and second one is Colorado.
> 
> ...


_Seriously_??? I'm not trying' to "diss" you, but it would seem to me that the _"No Brainer"_ is,.. If I had friends in BOTH locals, *and* TWO months to ride??? DUHHH!!!

Vist _BOTH_!!! Make up your _own_ mind!! They're not far from ea. other, even if you're driving! Again, Seriously?? I don't understand the dilemma!!! Ride, Live, Love!!! I would _KILL_ for that opportunity!!!

JM2C!!!


----------



## beehive (Dec 11, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> _Seriously_??? I'm not trying' to "diss" you, but it would seem to me that the _"No Brainer"_ is,.. If I had friends in BOTH locals, *and* TWO months to ride??? DUHHH!!!
> 
> Vist _BOTH_!!! Make up your _own_ mind!! They're not far from ea. other, even if you're driving! Again, Seriously?? I don't understand the dilemma!!! Ride, Live, Love!!! I would _KILL_ for that opportunity!!!
> 
> JM2C!!!


man, You're totally right !! that's actually what I'm definitely gonna do_ 

I want to visit both places, but the thing is, I need to start somewhere. 

Also, as far as I'm staying there for longer time, I need to book some place to stay, even if I'm staying at my friends place, they need to know in advance to sort everything out for me, etc. But I see Your point and totally share Your thoughts here with You! If everything goes as planned, I'll be able to borrow a car and shred wherever I want

thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

beehive said:


> man, You're totally right !! that's actually what I'm definitely gonna do_
> 
> I want to visit both places, but the thing is, I need to start somewhere.
> 
> ...


you should reallhy also consider a trip up to Whistler if your budget allows for flying to vancouver and back.


----------



## beehive (Dec 11, 2010)

Lamps said:


> you should reallhy also consider a trip up to Whistler if your budget allows for flying to vancouver and back.


haha, right ! It's actually funny as I have few friends in Whistler as well, and was originally thinking about going there, but I wanted to stay in US this time and explore place there. But who knows, it's month and something to go, and I still didn't book any tickets, so ... will see


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

beehive said:


> Guys, need small help here ..
> 
> I'm a European, and I'm planning a riding trip to US this winter. I'd like to stay there for two months, or so. Have few friends in two locations. One is Park city in Utah and second one is Colorado.
> 
> ...


One month or thereabouts in each locale :thumbsup::thumbsup:. You might start with CO (closest) when coming from Europe. Hope your friends live in the mountains, not in Denver. If they're in Denver, then spend more time in SLC. The city is much closer to its resorts than Denver. You can ride the ski shuttle from town to the slopes - free if you have a season pass. Be sure and buy an Epic Pass in CO. It pays for itself in like a week of riding.

Hope this helps. Enjoy!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

beehive said:


> man, You're totally right !! that's actually what I'm definitely gonna do_
> 
> I want to visit both places, but the thing is, I need to start somewhere.
> 
> ...


Now _There_, I can see where you might have a small dilemma to deal with! ...Got to book flights in advance, (cheaper that way.) ...Need to notify those you're going to expect to stay with or pick u up @ the airport, etc.
And wanting to know,.. "where is the best place to _start off _your visit??" Well, that seems like a reasonable ?

My advice would be to post your time frame for the visit & then ask the locals where the weather usually allows for better shredding during the start of your visit. That will help you decide on your starting point!

Of course the weather is fickle!! if the weather doesn't co-operate where you chose to start,.. Move on to your next local! 

GL! Wish I had the same problem!!!  :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...just had another thought, So once again here's m2c!

SLC is only about a day's drive from some great mountains in CA. as well!! Not sure how long the drive from SL to wherever you will b going in Colorado, but I'm reasonably sure it's not more than 1-1/2 day drive.

Of course your budget might not allow for it, but with *two* whole months to travel & ride??? Me personally,.. I would start off with Utah as my base & hit east _and_ west from there!!! Maybe even head north into Idaho???

*THAT* would be an _AWSOME_ two months!!!!

...something to consider anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're doing CO get the Epic Pass 7 options on one pass for 649 dollars.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Having done the same thing, (and probably will do it again, this year) I'd go with the suggestion of doing both. Originally I had planned on spending 2 months in Tahoe, last year. However, weather wasn't cooperating, so I drove from the East Coast to Colorado. I spent 3 weeks in Colorado, then moved-on to Utah, then on to Tahoe. That was the best move I could have never imagined! Moving from place to place was great! And, honestly, my time in Tahoe was the snowiest part of their winter....I enjoyed it, but was ready to move-on.

If you want to settle-in and become part of the cultural fabric of a ski town, then you'll probably want to do your full time in one spot....which I think is foolish. But, since you have friends in either place, you MUST just go and hit all the places. Get the full-on US experience. 

Colorado is much different than Utah! Many Utah resorts get more snow than the Colorado resorts. The elevation is much greater (2-3 thousand feet more) in Colorado than in Utah, therefore it is much much colder. 

Along a Corridor from Denver to PC (which is a 9 hour drive) you could essentially visit....
Breckenridge
Keystone (I don't know why you would want to)
Loveland
Arapahoe Basin
Vail
Copper Mtn
Beaver Creek
a short off-shoot to Aspen & Snowmass
Strongly suggest hiking Hanging Lake in Colorado if it is accessible
Then off to Utah where I Strongly suggest wandering down to Moab, Utah for a day to hike Arches National Park....a must-do!
From there you could drive to PC and ride
Park City
Brighton
Solitude
Snowbird
Snowbasin

And if you are feeling real feisty and have the funds to do it, Jackson Hole is about 4-5 hours from Park City.

Spread yourself out. If you are able to capitalize on this, you'll have little need for Whistler.

If you ski, Check-out "The Mountain Collective."
Also, I strongly suggest the Epic Pass! Breck, Vail, Keystone, Beaver Creek, and Arapahoe Basin.....and if you find yourself in California.....Heavenly, Northstar and Kirkwood. I know people hate Vail, but it has its shit together!


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know the Utah deals for boarding, but I doubt it can compare with CO. The Epic Pass is just a sweet deal; your talking five resorts in CO, and three in CA. Also, the nightlife is pretty good.

epicpass.com -you should check it out


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Colorado has jack for white stuff right now, start your journey elsewhere!


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

dopamean said:


> Colorado has jack for white stuff right now, start your journey elsewhere!


That's changing this weekend. Don't base your trips off of early season snow reports...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

dopamean said:


> Colorado has jack for white stuff right now, start your journey elsewhere!


Really? I was in the whiteroom all of last weekend in Colorado and not hitting bottom either. You're doing it wrong...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/backcountry-trip-reports/50674-tr-cameron-pass.html


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Really? I was in the whiteroom all of last weekend in Colorado and not hitting bottom either. You're doing it wrong...
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/backcountry-trip-reports/50674-tr-cameron-pass.html


Looks like you had fun! I'm sticking to skateboarding for a while longer


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Colorado is better than Utah because it's not Utah. This has nothing to do with the snow and mountains.

I don't think I could live in Utah, visit yes. In Colorado we are lenient on fun stuff like marijuana. It's the opposite in Utah. Colorado is more of a free place. We may have decriminalization pass for the entire state, so Utah can suck it.

An epic pass does cover a lot of good mountains. I hope Colorado gets snow soon.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> I hope Colorado gets snow soon.


I 2nd that!


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree also, while I don't smoke I do think that Colorado is more laid back. Plus I'm not a fan of a state that is so blatantly controlled by a religious sect.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

All the cool kids are in Colorado, please join them there.

Utah sucks, no snow, huge lift lines......stay away at all costs. :cheeky4:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How much money do you have to spend on transportation? Where do your friends live in relation to the slopes?

if you're planning to visit a lot of other locales in the USA (places with and without ski slopes) then you will have noticeably cheaper airfare flying to the eastern portion of the US from Denver.

Snowboarding is cool and everything, but if you have the cash, then you should take a few days to visit New York City, Washington D.C. or any of the other touristy spots in this hemisphere.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Amendment 64 passed! Weed is legal in Colorado. Yes, come visit the state with all the cool kids and spend your tourist money in our state.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I hit CO 2 years in a row and am planning a trip to UT for this season. If I were in your shoes right now, I'd definitely visit both and possibly other locales in-between as other people are suggesting. Bring more than 1 board for versatility too.


----------

